# Stan What Have You Done?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan, remember this .....

Quote Stan posted in "Friday Watch"Mar 25 2005 12:35 AM

_"Now to important matters. _

The red Rekord is less red as of tonight.

Stay tuned, it may shock. Keep the innocent indoors until further notice."

The public has a right to know









Stan what_ have _you done?
















Or are you too embarrased to say ( if so feel free to have this post deleted)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Or are you too embarrased


I dont think Stan gets embarrased


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Or are you too embarrased
> 
> 
> I dont think Stan gets embarrased
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I am embarrassed at the moment.......................

because I totally forgot about the red Record.























I was going to take some pictures but got sidetracked and forgot.









The red Rekord needed a new strap and I couldn't find one that was the right "red", so it got one of Roy's Denver calf straps in black.









I think it looks quite smart with a black strap.









The picture is quick and dirty, I took it whilst responding to this thread (so as not to forget again







).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW! thats much better more, restrained


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I quite fancy one with a black dial now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I quite fancy one with a black dial now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a red strap on it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Erm, haven't done green for a while.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Erm, haven't done green for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A _Green_ strap on the Red Rekord?









Oh dear I`m just going to lay down I don`t feel very well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Red and Green should never be seen.....









Stan it's almost bearable on black, don't make it any worse!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> I think it looks quite smart with a black strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I







..... oh no, what am I saying!


----------

